# Serious Performance Show Detailer



## Spoony

*Price & Availability:*
£6.95 for 500ml
£23.95 for 1 US Gallon


*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Serious Performance Show Detailer V2 is our new and improved Show Detailer formula. Boasting even more gloss and a slightly higher polymer content we think we've got one of the best QD's on the market for that final show winning wipe down and light protecting abilities.

Serious Performance Show Detailer V2 is a Polymer based Quick Detailer spray that leaves a stunning, slick, wet look shine on your cars paint. Water will quickly bead off, anti-static properties help repel dust and dirt from settling back on the vehicle and light protection will help to resist the elements between coats of sealant or wax.

Serious Performance Show Detailer V2 is safe on all paints, metals and non porous surfaces, inside and outside of your vehicle.

Contains no abrasives.

*Packaging:*
Nice and bright packaging really stands out within your collection, clear print and follows suite with the rest of the SP range.
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/admin/thumb_sklep_sz.php?zrodlo=prod_img/200907041001171.jpg

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a very viscous pink liquid. As with many QDs around it has a pleasant enough smell, not too strong and overpowering and a wee bit fruity.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Not necessarily the most sought after factor when selecting a QD however this particular QD delivers great cleaning power. I had a trail of dirt from some form of water trap as pictured. It was left after the wash stage, however a going over with the Show Detailer put it right.

*Ease Of Use:*
It can't get any easier than this product, with a mist sprayer simlply misted on the panel or MF and wiped on. I did not need to rebuff it later and so it was a simple and quick procedure.

*Finish:*
Wow, this product certainly came in to its on on this. I wasn't sure what to expect as I had just used a paint cleanser on the whole car and so the paint was fairly slick with decent clarity. I applied this product over the top and it left behind an even slicker finish and added a hint of wetness in to the mix. Another coat later and there was a superb shine left behind which would rival the application of any wax.

Before:

























After:
























As another point I decided I'd try it on my glass as many QDs are extremely efficient on glass also, Show Detailer was no different. It cut through the water spotting on the glass with ease leaving a very clear finish with minimum effort.

*Durability:*
N/A I would not consider a QD to be rateable on durability.

*Value:*
This product delivers superb value for money, I used probably about 15-20ml for two coats, which would leave you getting around 20-25 uses from your full bottle.

Overall DW Rating: 95%









*Conclusion:*
This product would be a great addition to anyone's detailing arsenal. It provides an absolutely fantastic shine for very little effort and time, and the value for money factor also means you are on to a winner. It is a very capable QD which would be great for cleaning fingerprints or birds droppings on the move and leaving behind a great shine. With it being usable on both glass and windows, and even trim to an extent as I found out by accident it means it is a great all rounder. If you are looking for a QD to try this year, give SP Show Detailer a bash.
Although the finish after the wash stage was in no means lacking anything, Show Detailer certainly brought that extra bit of "wet shine" that is often sought after.

Thanks to Serious Performance for the sample.


----------



## Edward101

*Serious Performance Show Detailer V2*

*Price & Availability:*

500ml - £6.95 (Including VAT)
500ml concentrate, makes 3.78 litres / 1 US Gallon - £23.95 (Including VAT)

*Used on:*

Fiat Grande Punto in Crossover Black

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Serious Performance Show Detailer V2* is our new and improved Show Detailer formula. Boasting even more gloss and a slightly higher polymer content we think we've got one of the best QD's on the market for that *final show winning *wipe down* and light protecting abilities.

Serious Performance Show Detailer V2*is a Polymer based Quick Detailer spray*that leaves a stunning, slick, wet look*shine on your cars paint. Water will quickly*bead off, anti-static properties help repel dust and dirt from settling back on the vehicle and light protection will help to resist the elements between coats of sealant or wax.

Serious Performance Show Detailer V2*is safe on all paints, metals and non porous surfaces, inside and outside of your vehicle.

Contains no abrasives.

*Packaging:*

The bottle is sleek, bold in design and labelled clearly.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

The liquid is very thin like water and a vivid pink so certainly stands out within your detailing collection. The fragrance is a mild soapy, bubblegum kind of scent so ties in well with the vibrant colour.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

After the wash stage a few water marks remained on the bodywork, chrome exhaust and windows so it was interesting to see how it worked on various surfaces. 
In true Serious Performance style it certainly lived up to expectations and claims, working extremely well on all the surfaces removing water marks and slight bits of grime left on the windows.

*Ease Of Use:*

Couldn't be simpler! A spray and wipe QD (Quick Detailer) so its very quick and easy to get round a whole car after a wash to boost shine and slightly top up the protection.




























*Finish:*

It certainly adds to the already gleaming finish on the Punto after the cleanser and sealant. In my opinion the paintwork appeared to be brighter and glossier which is fundamentally the main point of quick detailer so this definitely does what it says on the bottle, and a very good job at that.

Before










After - slightly more bright and glossy



















*Durability:*

N/A

*Value:*

Again this is another very economical product with only a couple of sprays needed per panel. Also its versatility adds to its already great value as it doubles up as a decent glass cleaner too.
So a 500ml bottle will last ages and the even better value concentrate much much longer!

*Overall DW Rating:* *90%*










*Conclusion:*

Having heard good things of Serious Performance' Show Detailer my expectations were high but thankfully it lived up to them and more, a great all round QD that is definitely up there if not better than some of the best.
Its multiple uses, added shine, value for money and pleasant smell make it a product that everyone should try and a very worthwhile accompaniment to your detailing collection; especially now the summer is coming its great for removing finger prints, light dustings and gloss enhancing wipe downs. Therefore I am able to award it 9 out of 10

Thank you to Alex at Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit:

www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## Lowiepete

*Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 from Serious Performance*

Hello Folks,

*What Is It?*

Ultra Gloss Show Detailer Version Three (!) from Serious Performance

*What Does It Bring to the Table?*

_Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 is the latest version
of our incredibly successful and popular Polymer based Quick Detailer
spray that leaves a stunning, slick, wet look shine on your car's paint.
Water will quickly bead off, anti-static properties help repel dust and
dirt from settling back on the vehicle and light protection will help to
resist the elements between coats of sealant or wax.

Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer is safe on all paints, 
metals and non porous surfaces, inside and outside of your vehicle.

Contains no abrasives_



















*What Am I Testing It On?*

The bonnet of my test mule, a 2009 Renault Megane Coupé in metallic black.
Here's two pictures of the car's bonnet before application...



















*What Do I Think Of It?*

I've always wanted to post my review of Version 2 of SPSD, but the Forum
permissions haven't allowed this until very recently. Why? Because, like the
previous reviewers, I was stunned by its performance. I can think of very few
QD products that get better with a second coat. That's not to say that the
first one is rubbish, far from it!

Whenever there was a call here for advice on a finishing QD, SPSD V2 has 
been a top recommendation of mine. Whenever I've physically demonstrated 
it to people, the response was: "Wow!", as was the feedback from people 
who followed my guidance.

So, with the advent of V3 am I about to be disappointed? 
Short answer: "No!"

Today I was working in the low sun on a chilly and breezy day, so no problems
with the dew point, often the spoiler of testing at this time of year. Just a 
few sprays on to the paint, and onto the deep pile MF towel and it was a joy 
to use. No rubbing involved and the light water-spotting on the paint quickly
disappeared to leave the usual slick finish.



















So now to the 2nd coat test. Virtually every other finishing QD I have used 
has enough solvents in it to make 2nd coating a totally worthless exercise. 
You get nil extra in enhancing the surface. Not so with the SPSD! I'm not 
quite sure how to add superlatives in describing the finish and its slickness.










In this last picture I'm hoping to convey the depth of the finish...










OK, so to the burning question. What does V3 bring that's absent in V2?
To be honest, I have no idea! Having said that, I have a sneaking suspicion
that Alex has brought us a potion that's technologically advanced on V2.
Things that people like us rarely test, like extended longevity.

The most obvious difference is a change from the shocking pink colour to
a far more sober green. At least there's no longer any confusion between
this and another favoured QD of that distinctive hue. As previously, V3 
can be used on plastics and glass to great effect.

I'm hoping to get some beading pictures fairly soon, and will post these up.

*Pros*

Ease of use
The shine
The slickness
The "Wow" factor
Value for money

*Conclusions*

I think the Serious Performance range of products is often overlooked, when,
if you do your research, you can barely find one negative comment anywhere.
What that says to me is that Alex not only knows what detailers want, he
goes out of his way to satisfy his meticulous standards, which in turn become
ours.

In a very competitive market with some excellent products, the bar is set 
very high and he more than matches it! SPSD V3 is just the progression of that
ethic and I heartily recommend it.

*Where Do I Buy It?*

SP Show Detailer V3 is available directly from the Serious Performance web site
The new version maintains the V2 pricing...

500ml is £6.95
1 litre is £10.95
1US Gal concentrate is £21.95

prices shown exc. of delivery

My thanks to Alex at Serious Performance for his help.

Regards,
Steve


----------

